
The Armoured Glass Box Is an Instrument of Torture - jjgreen
https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2020/03/the-armoured-glass-box-is-an-instrument-of-torture/
======
bArray
Other discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22471698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22471698)

